# Starship Troopers and ATI HD cards



## Futaci (Jun 24, 2008)

I know the site says there is no compatability. I was just hoping someone here might have a way to get arround this or at least get it slightly playable. I loved this game and its a damn shame to have to ditch it because I need a better video card to play newer games as well.

I am running an ATI HD2600, 512 mb graphics card.

The game is fine through all the menus, cut sceens, and loading screens. As soon as the actual gameplay starts though it goes solid gray with what seems to be lighting variations when you move arround.

I appreciate any help anyone can give me 

Windows Vista Home Basic.
ATI HD2600 PCIe
3.3 gigs ram
RealTek HD audio, on-board
100 gigs hd
All drivers and direct-x updated.


----------



## CHANCESUNDANCE (Aug 15, 2008)

Futaci said:


> I know the site says there is no compatability. I was just hoping someone here might have a way to get arround this or at least get it slightly playable. I loved this game and its a damn shame to have to ditch it because I need a better video card to play newer games as well.
> 
> I am running an ATI HD2600, 512 mb graphics card.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem (ATI HD3650 256mb ),

but i don"T think it"s a graph-card related thing though ,

i think it"s a vista-compatibility prob.

only solution i think is to make our pc"s dual-boot (vista and xp)..

i think i"ll do just that in the near future.....:embarased


----------



## CHANCESUNDANCE (Aug 15, 2008)

Update:

Starship Troopers does work on Vista ( no "lightning-screen" anymore...sort of...) 

Just change distort set to "0" in : C:\Users\"username"\Documents\Empire Interactive\SST\Settings\global.settings 


The game should work fine now and s very playable, but be warned though , cuz if you take damage , the "lightning-effect" will return (as long as you take damage).

be sure to change the settings in C:\Users\"username"\Documents\Empire Interactive\SST\Settings\global.settings AAQuality to at least 4 AA to make the game prettier (if your pc can handle it)


----------

